# Burke county hog



## jbriley (Feb 14, 2016)

i have been getting this hog on camera for about a week. i went ysterday morning and did no good. pulled card on my cam and saw he was in there just before 8 p.m. the previous night. decided to go last night and i had this one on the ground around at 7.55.


----------



## JJhunts (Feb 14, 2016)

Great kill. Just guessing from your pics, like me you hunt alone? Awesome beast.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 14, 2016)

That's a whole lot of bacon!!!!!


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 14, 2016)

Good job and even better job getting that big joker in the truck.


----------



## tmullins (Feb 14, 2016)

Good stuff !


----------



## jbriley (Feb 14, 2016)

JJhunts said:


> Great kill. Just guessing from your pics, like me you hunt alone? Awesome beast.



Yes, most of the time I go by myself.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2016)

CowtownHunter said:


> Good job and even better job getting that big joker in the truck.



I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2016)

dirttracker84 said:


> That's a whole lot of bacon!!!!!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Doboy (Feb 15, 2016)

More story Please.
What did you 'smack' him with,,, & how far?

I just came back (last week) from SC & two of us spent 3 days around active feeders,,,, AND I washed ALL of my clothes!
I THINK that we were scented out every day!?????
Both of us heard grunting about 100yds away.
The wind was in our face every day, & we sat in high ladder stands about 30 yds away from the feeders, or on the ground 100yds away. 
The feeders are in the big woods so all I can figure is there must have been some backwash?
They never showed,,,, even though they showed up on camera at 7am & 5pm every day!?????
What precautions do you guys take,,, what works so well for you?
#puzzeled
Thanks


----------



## jbriley (Feb 15, 2016)

Doboy said:


> More story Please.
> What did you 'smack' him with,,, & how far?
> 
> I just came back (last week) from SC & two of us spent 3 days around active feeders,,,, AND I washed ALL of my clothes!
> ...


 I shot him with my 270. The shot was about 60 yards. I do not use feeders. I dig a hole with post hole diggers down about 18 to 24 inches. Fill hole with corn and scatter more around the area in about a ten foot circle. I have trail cam set so I can see red light blink at night when I hunt that location. When you are sitting in the dark and you see the red light blink, it is time to listen for grunting. I also have another spot where I have a motion activated green feeder light that I modified to hang on a cable or rope strung up about 10 ft off the ground between 2 trees. When I go into a spot I try to make sure wind is in my favor.


----------



## Doboy (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot,,,,, 
I brought down extra buckets of corn, & two buckets of old apples,,,, AND I also had the varmint night lights but didn't use them!
 I was just too tired from sitting out all day to go try all night!   Big mistake, I guess,, specially when there was little or NO wind those nights.
I sure hope that I'll get a 'Next-time'!
Thanks,,,, and CONGRATS to you!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice to see a Burke Co hog on here!!! I used to hunt Waynesboro and Vidette and saw sporadic sign in vidette, but years ago, we didn't know how to hunt them. We never saw them, only their tracks and trails along creeks in river cane. Hogs are present there, but not extremely abundant. I'm glad you snagged one! Is Vidette still Burke Co., or Screven?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 17, 2016)

jbriley said:


> i have been getting this hog on camera for about a week. i went ysterday morning and did no good. pulled card on my cam and saw he was in there just before 8 p.m. the previous night. decided to go last night and i had this one on the ground around at 7.55.



Sausage!! 
I saw sign down on my track in Sardis last year but never saw the bacon that made it. I recon they were just passing through


----------



## kinross (Apr 15, 2016)

These are a few Burke County pigs. There are a few getting around.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 15, 2016)

Vidette is in Burke.


----------

